# Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Έλληνες Ναυτικοί >  Έλληνες Ναυτικοί - Μάγειρες

## Maroulis Nikos

Στις 14 Νοεβρίου 2005 θα παραγματοποιηθεί η ρτακτική γενική συνέλευση της Πανελλήνιας Επαγγελαμτικής ένωσης Μαγείρων Εμπορικού Ναυτικού. Ο ¶γιος Σπυρίδων Στην Γενική συνέλευση που θα παραγματοποιηθεί στην αίθουσα συνελευσεων στο Μέγαρο ΠΝΟ , θα τεθούν τα θέματα του διοικητικού απολογισμού και προγραματισμού δράσης ψηφοφορία για την έγκριση τους καθώς και διάφορες ανακοινώσεις . Σε περίπτωση που δεν επιτευχθεί απαρτία τα μέλη της ένωσης θα κληθούν σε Β τακτική γενική συνέλευση στις 21 Νοεμβρίου 2005.

----------


## Morgan

μετά την συνέλευση των μαγείρων πιθανότατα θα έχουμε να πούμε πολλά.
πάντως πρέπει να τονίσουμε ότι είναι ένας κλάδος με τρομερά προβλήματα καθώς ο αριθμός των ελλήνων μαγείρων στα βαπόρια φθίνει διαρκώς.
οι έλληνες μάγειροι αντικαθίστανται κυρίως από φιλλιπινέζους (και γαμώ τα παστίτσια!!!  :wink:  ) ...

Από τους 17.897 εν ενεργεία Έλληνες ναυτικούς στα ελληνικά και ελληνόκτητα ελληνικά πλοία συμβεβλημένα με το ΝΑΤ, οι 1.264 είναι πλοίαρχοι. Ειδικότητα υπάρχου έχουν 131. Τον βαθμό του β΄ πλοιάρχου κατέχουν 964 έλληνες ναυτικοί και 1.192 του γ΄ πλοιάρχου. Επίσης 1.238 είναι α΄ μηχανικοί, 79 μηχανικοί α΄, β΄, 916 μηχανικοί β΄ και 1.118 μηχανικοί γ΄. 
Επιπρόσθετα 324 καταγράφονται ως οικονομικοί αξιωματικοί, 889 ως ναύκληροι λοστρόμοι, 2.397 είναι ναύτες, 635 μηχανοδηγοί α΄, β, 1.381 είναι θαλαμηπόλοι,175 αρχιθαλαμηπόλοι. *833 μάγειρες* , 923 επίκουροι, 724

----------


## Morgan

π.ε.ναυτομαγειρων 

κολοκοτρώνη 132 18535 πειραιάς.
τηλ 210 4519061

----------


## k_chris

kai ante na peis sto souido na kanei galaktompoureko......

mas vlepw na trwme fried-banana

----------


## Morgan

θα εισαι προνομιούχος! τηγανιτή μπανάνα , μελωμένη και ...ρυζάκι από δίπλα!

----------


## lamainmusain

> kai ante na peis sto souido na kanei galaktompoureko......
> 
> mas vlepw na trwme fried-banana


   Αδερφε καλως ηρθες :!:  :!: σε πεθυμισαμε  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## Morgan

εχει πηξει το παλικαρι μας

----------


## MIRSINI

Επιδοτείται κατάρτιση άνεργων ναυτικών  

  25/1/2006

Πρόγραμμα επιδοτούμενης κατάρτισης ανέργων ναυτικών υλοποιεί το υπουργείο Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας στο πλαίσιο συνεργασίας του με τον Οργανισμό Απασχόλησης Εργατικού Δυναμικού ΟΑΕΔ. Σύμφωνα με χθεσινή ανακοίνωση του υπουργείου Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας, η κατάρτιση θα πραγματοποιηθεί στις εγκαταστάσεις του Κέντρου Επαγγελματικής Κατάρτισης (ΚΕΚ) Κηφισιάς, από Δευτέρα μέχρι Παρασκευή και από ώρα 9 πμ. - 2 μμ. *Το πρόγραμμα απευθύνεται σε 200 άνεργους ναυτικούς των ειδικοτήτων ηλεκτρολόγων, μηχανοδηγών, θαλαμηπόλων και μαγείρων*, θα έχει διάρκεια 200 συνολικά ώρες και είναι επιδοτούμενο με 3,5 ευρώ μικτά ανά ώρα κατάρτισης. Το πρόγραμμα κατάρτισης θα παρακολουθήσουν 200 άνεργοι ναυτικοί, σε δύο ομάδες των 100 ανέργων (25 ναυτικοί από κάθε ειδικότητα), θα αρχίσει στις αρχές Φεβρουαρίου και θα ολοκληρωθεί περί τα τέλη Απριλίου 2006. Για την επιλογή των ανέργων ναυτικών θα λαμβάνεται υπόψη η παρέλευση του μεγαλύτερου χρόνου από την τελευταία ναυτολόγησή τους (η σχετική απόφαση βρίσκεται στην ιστοσελίδα του ΥΕΝ www.yen.gr και για περισσότερες πληροφορίες, οι ενδιαφερόμενοι να απευθύνονται στο ΓΕΝΕ, τηλ. 210-4282790-3). 

ΠΗΓΗ ΚΕΡΔΟΣ 25/01/2006

----------


## Κώστας

θα ηθελα καποιες πληροφοριες σχετικα με τους ναυτομαγειρες και γενικα για ολη την διαδικασια που απαιτειται για να γινει καποιος ναυτομαγειρας.Ευχαριστω! :Confused:

----------


## Morgan

Κωστα, γιατι δεν κανεις ενα τηλεφωνακι στον πιο πανω αριθμο της Πανελληνιας Ενωσης Ναυτομαγειρων...???

Νομιζω οτι θα σε διαφωτησουν.

Μολις επικοινωνησεις βαλε και εδω τυχον πληροφοριες

----------


## Morgan

κανα Νεο?

ειναι το λιγοτερο κουραστικο, να γινονται ερωτησεις απο νεα μελη , να υπαρχουν απαντησεις και διαθεση για βοηθεια απο τα υπολοιπα μελη του φορουμ και μετα να υπαρχει (απο οποιον ρωτησε αρχικα) σιγην ιχθυος...
δεν καταλαβαινουν αραγε καποιοι την σημασια που εχει η ανταλλαγη πληροφορησης ή μήπως έχει να κάνει με νοοτροπία "εγω να το μαθω και οι αλλοι να πανε να ...."?

----------


## Kyriakos

Δεν είναι κουραστικό να κάνεις το σωστό.
Είναι κουραστικό να μην έχεις ανταπόκτιση.

----------


## Morgan

ΑΥΤΟ ΛΕΜΕ ΡΕ ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟ...*και μετα να υπαρχει (απο οποιον ρωτησε αρχικα) σιγην ιχθυος...*...

----------


## Giorgos_D

Δεν είναι ανάγκη να κατηγορούμε ανθρώπους. Μπορει να μη βρήκε λύση στο πρόβλημα του ή να μην έχει πάρει τηλέφωνο... Φυσικό δεν είναι;;;

----------


## Morgan

δεν ειναι προσωπικο το ζητημα.
ειναι γενικοτερο το θεμα.

παντως πιστευω πως οταν καιγεσαι για πληροφορια και γραφεσαι μελος σε ενα φορουμ, και ποσταρεις αμεσως και ρωτας... τοτε ακομα και αν δεν πηρες τηλεφωνο εκει που σου συνεστησαν (ή απαντηση απο τους "αρμοδιους" , βρισκεις να γραψεις μια κουβεντα)...φυσικο δεν ειναι?

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> δεν ειναι προσωπικο το ζητημα.
> ειναι γενικοτερο το θεμα.
> 
> παντως πιστευω πως οταν καιγεσαι για πληροφορια και γραφεσαι μελος σε ενα φορουμ, και ποσταρεις αμεσως και ρωτας... τοτε ακομα και αν δεν πηρες τηλεφωνο εκει που σου συνεστησαν (ή απαντηση απο τους "αρμοδιους" , βρισκεις να γραψεις μια κουβεντα)...φυσικο δεν ειναι?


*ΑΠΟΛΥΤΩΣ.....*

----------


## Enalia

Για να γίνει κάποιος μάγειρος πρέπει να έχει υπηρεσία τουλάχιστον 2 ετών ως χυτροκαθαριστής. Για να ναυτολογηθεί κάποιος χυτροκαθαριστής χρειάζεται μόνο να έχει φυλλάδιο και σωστικά (τώρα έχει γίνει απαραίτητο και το ro-ro passenger αν πρόκειται για ναυτολόγηση σε ποστάλια).

Μετά από υπηρεσία 2 ετών ως χυτροκαθαριστής μπορεί να δώσει εξετάσεις στο ΚΕΣΕΝ (Φλέμινγκ 43 Ρέντης - 210 4823853) για να πάρει κατευθείαν την άδεια του Β' Μαγείρου. Ως Β' Μάγειρος κι έχοντας υπηρεσία πάλι 2 έτη, δίνει πάλι εξετάσεις για την άδεια του Αρχιμαγείρου.

----------


## Kyriakos

Φυσικό είναι.

Αλλά η σιγή ιχθύος ( η φωνή ιχθύος πως είναι; :Wink:  δεν πρέπει να σε αποθαρρύνει..

----------


## Morgan

> Για να γίνει κάποιος μάγειρος πρέπει να έχει υπηρεσία τουλάχιστον 2 ετών ως χυτροκαθαριστής. Για να ναυτολογηθεί κάποιος χυτροκαθαριστής χρειάζεται μόνο να έχει φυλλάδιο και σωστικά (τώρα έχει γίνει απαραίτητο και το ro-ro passenger αν πρόκειται για ναυτολόγηση σε ποστάλια).
> 
> Μετά από υπηρεσία 2 ετών ως χυτροκαθαριστής μπορεί να δώσει εξετάσεις στο ΚΕΣΕΝ (Φλέμινγκ 43 Ρέντης - 210 4823853) για να πάρει κατευθείαν την άδεια του Β' Μαγείρου. Ως Β' Μάγειρος κι έχοντας υπηρεσία πάλι 2 έτη, δίνει πάλι εξετάσεις για την άδεια του Αρχιμαγείρου.


THANKS ENALIA!

----------


## Morgan

> Φυσικό είναι.
> 
> Αλλά η σιγή ιχθύος ( η φωνή ιχθύος πως είναι; δεν πρέπει να σε αποθαρρύνει..


AMA KWLONAME SE AYTA....

----------


## παυλος

καλησπερα θα ηθελα να κανω μια ερωτηση αν και εχω απογοητευτη απο το ψαξιμο.ξερεις κανεις ποιες εταιρειες στην ελλαδα προσλαμβανουν κατωτερα πληρωματα για ποντοπορα πλοια;οπου και αν εχω παει ολο ξενοι..........ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων......α ειδικοτητα μαγειρα εχω

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> π.ε.ναυτομαγειρων 
> 
> κολοκοτρώνη 132 18535 πειραιάς.
> τηλ 210 4519061


Στην Πανελλήνια Ένωση Ναυτομαγείρων δεν έχουν κάποια κατάσταση ποιες εταιρείες ψάχνουν Έλληνες μαγείρους;

----------


## mastrokostas

> καλησπερα θα ηθελα να κανω μια ερωτηση αν και εχω απογοητευτη απο το ψαξιμο.ξερεις κανεις ποιες εταιρειες στην ελλαδα προσλαμβανουν κατωτερα πληρωματα για ποντοπορα πλοια;οπου και αν εχω παει ολο ξενοι..........ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων......α ειδικοτητα μαγειρα εχω


Για δεν πας σε καμιά εταιρία ακτοπλοΐας. Εκεί όλοι είναι Έλληνες ! Το καλο θα ήταν να πήγαινες μέσο σωματίου !

----------


## παυλος

τελικα δυσκολα βρισκεις δουλεια στα καραβια και ας λενε οτι δεν παει κοσμος.........το σωματειο κοιταει μονο τους γνωστους....εχω παει μεσω πολλων ανθρωπων και τελικα τιποτα.........και οσο για την εδω ακτοπλοια ποσοι θα πανε;γεματα ειναι τα καραβια και οι καταστασεις του υεν απο ανεργους μαγειρους.....τελικα ουτε με μεσων δεν πας πλεον ναυτικος

----------


## mastrokostas

Να ρωτήσω έχεις ξανά ταξιδέψει η τώρα θέλεις να ξεκινήσεις ? Πρέπει να ξέρεις ότι για τα κατώτερα πληρώματα ,βεβαίως και υπάρχει ανεργία . Όλα σχεδόν τα φορτηγογκαζαδικα έχουν αλλοδαπούς μαγειροκαμαροτους , πολύ λίγες εταιρίες έχουν έλληνες και έχουν αυτούς που ταξιδεύουν χρόνια μαζί τους . Τώρα για ποσταλια και κρουαζιερόπλοια θέλει τρέξιμο  επίμονη και υπομονή . Δεν βρίσκεις με την μία δουλειά , αλλά αν μπεις και είσαι εντάξει , θα έχεις δουλειά πάντα .Επέμεινε και στο σωματείο διότι η δουλειά ανοίγει τέλη Μαρτίου με Απρίλιο όταν και ξεκινούν όλα .Σε αυτά τα βαπόρια αρχηγός είναι ο αρχιμάγειρας ,ο οποίος παίρνει το δικό του team .
Προσπάθησε να γνωρίσεις κανέναν , για να σε πάρει μαζί του 
Και μην περιμένεις να διώξουν κάποιον που δουλεύουν χρόνια μαζί για να βάλουν κάποιον καινούργιο .Τι μάγειρας είσαι Α , Β , Γ , διότι και αυτό παίζει κάποιο ρόλο .Επιμένω αν είσαι γραμμένος στο σωματείο , να πιέζεις κάθε μέρα .Καλή τύχη .

----------


## Apostolos

Απο τώρα και για 3 μήνες ανοίγει η δουλεία και για τα ποστάλια. Ιδικά λίγο πρίν το Πάσχα όλα θα έχουν εμφανιστεί!
Χτύπα πόρτες παντού!!!

----------


## παυλος

ευχαριστω για τις πληροφοριες ειμαι Γ μαγειρας ειμαι ειδικη περιπτωση εχω Β του στρατου και Γ του εμπορικου.......αλλα δυστηχως χωρις προυπηρεσια σε εμπορικο αλλα με πενταετη προυπηρεσια σε καραβια του Π.Ν σαν μαγειρας και αυτο ειναι ακομα ποιο δυσκολο

----------


## mastrokostas

> ευχαριστω για τις πληροφοριες ειμαι Γ μαγειρας ειμαι ειδικη περιπτωση εχω Β του στρατου και Γ του εμπορικου.......αλλα δυστηχως χωρις προυπηρεσια σε εμπορικο αλλα με πενταετη προυπηρεσια σε καραβια του Π.Ν σαν μαγειρας και αυτο ειναι ακομα ποιο δυσκολο


Σαν Γ θα βρεις ποιο εύκολα .Μην τα εγκαταλείπεις πάντως .

----------


## τελμα

Καλησπέρα,

  Σκέφτομαι να κυνηγήσω  μια  επαγγελματική σταδιοδρομία ως μάγειρας γιατι ως πτυχιούχος ΑΕΙ δε βλέπω δουλειά.....
  Όποιος είναι στο κλάδο αυτό, ήθελα να ρωτήσω τι αμοιβές δίνονται για ένα μάγειρα(ναυτεμάγειρα ή μάγειρα σε εστιατόριο για μένα το ίδιο είναι στην ουσία, μαγειρεύουν) που έχει 1 χρόνο προϋπηρεσία στο επάγγελμα και ένα δίπλωμα μαγειρικής από σχολή μαγειρικής (π.χ από Γαλλία/Αγγλία).Ένα μάγειρα που ρώτησα,σε φιλική συζήτηση,σε τουριστικό νησί(Ρόδο) μου είπε οτι μπορείς να βγάλεις απο 600-5000 το μήνα.Ρεαλιστικά συγκεκριμένα ποσά δεν άκουσα.
  Έχω ακούσει διάφορα,συνήθως αποτρεπτικά σχόλια του τύπου μη πας θα είσαι άνεργος μια ζωή αλλά δε με φοβίζει αυτό.Το βασικό ερώτημα μου είναι το μισθολόγιο,τι συγκεκριμένες αμοιβές δίνονται.Είναι η καυτή ερώτηση που οι 2-3 από όσους ρώτησα αποφεύγουν να απαντήσουν ευθέως.

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## captain_zion

guro stis 4000 ¤ to mhna  peripou gia pontopora ploia. gia postalia den 3erw

----------


## rockas88

Καλησπέρα! Είμαι 20 χρονών και είμαι μάγειρας εδώ και 1.5 χρόνο και θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω τι κινήσεις πρέπει να κάνω για να μπώ να εργαστώ ως μάγειρας σε πλοία.

----------


## Morgan

Kalws irthes k kala kouragia..

Kane ena thlefwno sthn enwsh k krata mas enhmerous

----------


## thanasis_mageiras

καλησπερα σας.τυχαια βρηκα αυτο το forum.ειμαι μαγειρας και παντα ενδιαφερομουνα να μπαρκαρω για καποιο διαστημα.απο οτι καταλαβα εδω ισως μπορεσει καποιος να μου δωσει καποιες πληροφοριες στο πως μπορει να γινει κατι τετοιο!ευχαριστω και καλες θαλλασες σε οσους ειναι εκει εξω!

----------


## elninopower

exw prosfata teleiwswei ena iek mageirikis kai 8elw na doulepsw se gazadika...3erete pou prepei na apeu8in8w..episis eimai kai katoxos nautikou filladiou...:-P

----------


## papajohn

Ξερει κάποιος τι χρειάζεται για να μπαρκαρει καποιος ως μαγειρας σε εμπορικό πλοίο :Sad: certifications και που εκδιδονται)

----------


## marios.sp

> Ξερει κάποιος τι χρειάζεται για να μπαρκαρει καποιος ως μαγειρας σε εμπορικό πλοίοcertifications και που εκδιδονται)


Φιλε δες εδω:http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=485

----------


## PALERMO

ΓΕΙΑ ΣΑΣ ΝΑ ΡΩΤΗΣΩ ΤΟΝ ΔΙΑΧΕΙΡΙΣΤΗ Η' ΚΑΠΟΙΟΝ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΕΙ ΜΗΠΩΣ ΕΚΤΟΣ ΤΗΣ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑΣ ΤΟΥ ΛΟΥΗ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΑΛΛΗ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑ ΜΕ ΚΡΟΥΑΖΙΕΡΟΠΛΟΙΑ ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΗ Η' ΕΣΤΩ KAΠΟΙΟ RECRUITMENT AGENCY ΣΤΗ ΧΩΡΑ ΜΑΣ??? Η NAVIGATOR THS ROYAL CARIBBEAN KAI CELEBRITY X ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΑΝ ΜΟΝΟ ΣΕ ΑΤΟΜΑ ΓΕΦΥΡΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΜΗΧΑΝΗΣ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ ΠΡΟΣΛΗΨΕΙΣ.ΕΙΜΑΙ ΕΠΑΓΓΕΛΜΑΤΙΑΣ ΜΑΓΕΙΡΑΣ .ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## PALERMO

ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΟΧΙ ΤΟΥ ΡΕΣΤΗ , ΠΗΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΥ ΠΑΝΕ ΟΤΙ ΓΙΑ ΟΛΟ ΤΟ ΠΛΗΡΩΜΑ ΠΕΡΝΟΥΝ ΟΥΚΡΑΝΟΥΣ (ΞΕΦΤΙΛΑ ΡΕ ΓΑΜΩΤΟ) ΑΛΗΘΕΙΑ ΠΩΣ ΤΟ ΒΛΕΠΟΥΝ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΕΔΩ ΣΤΟ ΣΑΙΤ ΝΑ ΚΑΘΕΤΑΙ ΤΟΣΟΣ ΚΟΣΜΟΣ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΔΟΥΛΕΥΟΥΝ ΟΛΕΣ ΟΙ ΦΥΛΕΣ ΤΗΣ ΡΩΣΣΙΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΗΣ ΑΣΙΑΣ?ΛΥΠΑΜΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΟΛΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΟΙ ΕΛΛΗΝΕΣ ΔΕΝ ΑΛΛΗΛΟΥΠΟΣΤΗΡΙΖΟΜΑΣΤΕ ΟΠΩΣ ΟΙ ΞΕΝΟΙ,ΚΑΙ ΓΙ'ΑΥΤΟ ΘΑ ΕΚΛΙΨΟΥΜΕ... :Mad:

----------


## mastrokostas

Φίλε μου ,ρίξε μια ματιά στα προηγούμενα ποστ !

----------


## Leviathan

> exw prosfata teleiwswei ena iek mageirikis kai 8elw na doulepsw se gazadika...3erete pou prepei na apeu8in8w..episis eimai kai katoxos nautikou filladiou...:-P


Φίλε μου έλληνες μάγειρες παίρνει η Arkadia Shipping Co. έχει τα γκαζάδικα που ψάχνεις.

----------


## konstantinosmarou

καλημερα!ονομαζομαι κωνσταντινος και ειμαι 29 ετων.εδω και δυο χρονια ειμαι αποφοιτος απο ιδιωτικη σχολη και εξασκω το επαγγελμα του αρτοποιου και του ζαχαροπλαστη.μεγαλη μου αδυναμια ειναι η θαλασσα και οταν ξεκινησα να φοιτω στην σχολη με ενημερωσαν πως θα καταφερω να "μπω" σε κρουαζιεροπλοια και να εξασκω το επαγγελμα.μπορειτε να με κατευθεινετε σε περιπτωση που γνωριζετε και να μου δωσετε καποιες πληροφοριες...τι χρειαζεται?τι χαρτια?πρεπει να εχω σπουδασει σε καποια σχολη εμποροπλοιαρχων?χρειαζεται να αποκτησω το ναυτικο φυλλαδιο και εγω?ειναι ευκολο να δουλεψω σε κρουαζιεροπλοιο (απο την αποψη γνωριμιων)?τι μισθοι κυμαινονται?δεν εχω κανενα προβλημα με τα ωραρια και τα ρεπο...ουτε και προβλημα που μου λενε καποιοι οτι θα κανεις  κ 6 μηνες να δεις στερια...αν θα τηλεφωνησω π.ε.ναυτομαγειρων θα καταφερουν να με κατευθεινουν η δεν εχει καμια σχεση?τι θα πρεπει να προσεξω?υπαρχουν ναυτιλιακα γραφεια που μπορω να απευθυνθω εδω στηνα αθηνα η να κοιταξω στου εξωτερικου?

σας ευχαριστω παρα πολυ!!!

----------


## PALERMO

ΦΙΛΕ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ. ΕΙΜΑΙ ΑΠΟΦΟΙΤΟΣ ΣΧΟΛΗΣ ΜΑΓΕΙΡΩΝ ΜΕ ΠΡΟΥΠΗΡΕΣΙΑ. ΤΟ ΠΡΩΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΝΑ ΠΑΣ ΔΕΥΤΕΡΑΣ  ΜΕΡΑΡΧΙΑΣ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΠΟΥΝ ΤΙ ΝΑ ΜΑΖΕΨΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΚΛΕΙΣΕΙΣ ΡΕΝΤΕΒΟΥ ΓΙΑ ΑΣΠΡΟΠΥΡΓΟ (8ΜΕΡΕΣ ΠΡΩΙΝΑ) ΚΑΤΙ ΤΟ ΟΠΟΙΟ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΚΛΕΙΣΟΥΝ ΑΠΟ1,5 ΕΩΣ ΚΑΙ 4 ΜΗΝΕΣ ΜΕΤΑ ΟΠΩΣ ΕΜΕΝΑ ΠΕΡΣΥ ΜΑΙΟ ΠΟΥ ΤΟ ΒΓΑΛΑ.  ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΑΚΟΥ ΚΑΛΑ (ΑΝ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΗΔΗ ΒΥΣΜΑ ΚΤΛ. ΟΛΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΑΛΛΑΖΟΥΝ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΠΩ)   ΕΨΑΞΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΕΣ ΤΙΣ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΕΣ ΜΕ ΠΟΝΤΟΠΟΡΑ ΠΛΟΙΑ , ΣΤΙΣ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΕΣ (99%) ΠΑΙΡΝΟΥΝ ΜΑΙΜΟΥΔΕΣ ΠΙΑ(ΦΙΛΙΠΠΙΝΙΑ) ΚΑΙ Σ ΑΥΤΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΕΛΛΗΝΕΣ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΤΟΥΣ ΕΙΧΑΝ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ. ΔΕΝ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΣΕ ΑΠΕΛΠΙΣΩ ΚΑΙ ΣΥΝΕΧΙΖΩ... ΑΠΟ ΚΡΟΥΑΖΙΕΡΟΠΛΟΙΑ ΠΑΛΙ ΤΟ 99% ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΜΕΡΙΚΑΝΙΚΕΣ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΕΣ CARNIVAL,CELEBRITY,CARIBBEAN ΚΤΛ. ΑΚΟΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΑ ΠΡΑΚΤΟΡΕΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΠΗΡΑ ΕΔΩ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΑΝ "ΜΟΝΟ ΜΗΧΑΝΙΚΟΥΣ ΠΑΙΡΝΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΙ ΠΛΟΙΑΡΧΟΥΣ" ΑΝ ΘΕΣ ΤΩΡΑ ΝΑ ΠΑΣ Σ ΕΝΑ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΝΑ ΞΕΣΚΙΣΤΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΕΙΣ 700-800 ΕΥΡΩ ΟΠΩΣ Η "ΜΑΙΜΟΥ" ΠΕΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΤΟ... ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΗ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑ ΜΕ ΚΡΟΥΑΖΙΕΡΟΠΛΟΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΟΥ ΛΟΥΗ ΜΟΝΟ (ΠΗΓΕΝΕ ΑΓΙΟ ΝΙΚΟΛΑ ΑΠΕΝΑΝΤΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΛΙΜΕΝΑΡΧΕΙΟ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ ΘΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΔΕΙΞΟΥΝ) ΕΓΩ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΑ ΠΕΡΣΥ ΕΙΧΑ ΒΡΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ ΣΕ ΜΙΚΡΟ ΦΟΡΤΗΓΑΚΙ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΣΑ ΝΑ ΠΑΩ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΧΑ ΑΔΕΙΑ ΝΑΥΤΗ ΝΑ ΜΕ ΝΑΥΤΟΛΟΓΗΣΕΙ(Η ΟΠΟΙΑ ΠΡΟΑΠΑΙΤΕΙ 2 ΕΤΗ ΠΡΟΥΠΗΡΕΣΙΑ ΣΑΝ ΤΖΟΒΕΝΟ,ΑΚΟΥ ΤΩΡΑ)  ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΤΙ ΕΙΠΑΜΕ ΕΩΣ ΕΔΩ?ΠΟΝΤΟΠΟΡΑ ΞΕΧΝΑ ΤΑ. ΚΡΟΥΑΖΙΕΡΟΠΛΟΙΑ ΣΕ ΕΛΛΑΔΑ ΛΟΥΗΣ ΟΚ? ΠΑΜΕ ΑΚΤΟΠΛΟΙΑ ΤΩΡΑ. ΕΙΜΑΙ ΑΡΙΣΤΟΥΧΟΣ ΑΠΟΦΟΙΤΟΣ ΤΗΣ ΛΕ ΜΟΝΤ. ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΕΝΑΣ ΝΟΜΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΙΣΧΥΕΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΡΩΤΗΣΑ ΓΙΑ ΑΠΟΦΟΙΤΟΥΣ ΣΤΕΕ ,ΟΤΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ 6 ΜΗΝΕΣ ΛΑΝΤΖΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΣ Β ΜΑΓΕΙΡΟΣ. ΓΙΑ ΕΜΑΣ ΙΣΧΥΕΙ 2 ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΛΑΤΖΑ ΧΩΣΕ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΣ Γ ΜΑΓΕΙΡΟΣ(ΕΜΕΙΣ ΔΕΝ ΣΠΟΥΔΑΣΑΜΕ ΚΟΥΖΙΝΑ,ΛΑΤΖΕΡΗΔΕΣ ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ) ΕΓΩ ΦΙΛΑΡΑΚΙ ΜΟΥ ΣΟΥ ΕΥΧΟΜΑΙ ΤΟ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΟ,ΑΠΛΑ ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΚΙ ΕΓΩ ΑΓΑΠΩ ΤΗ ΘΑ΄ΛΑΣΣΑ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ Θ ΑΦΗΣΩ ΚΑΝΕΝΑΝ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΤΗΝ ΣΤΕΡΗΣΕΙ ΦΕΤΟΣ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΚΑΛΟ ΘΑ ΔΩΣΩ ΓΙΑ ΣΧΟΛΗ ΕΜΠΟΡΙΚΟΥ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΥ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΗΡΙΟ.ΑΦΟΥ ΝΑ ΦΑΝΤΑΣΤΕΙΣ 1 ΧΡΟΝΟ ΤΗΝ ΕΨΑΞΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ.ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ΠΩΣ ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΒΥΣΜΑ Η ΔΙΚΙΑ ΜΑΣ ΕΙΔΙΚΟΤΗΤΑ ΠΕΘΑΝΕ ΠΛΕΟΝ....ΑΝ ΤΗ ΣΥΝΕΧΙΣΕΙΣ ΣΟΥ ΕΥΧΟΜΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΠΕΙΣ ΑΚΤΟΠΛΟΙΑ Η ΣΕ ΚΑΝΑ ΛΟΥΗ Η' ΣΕ ΚΑΝΑ ΚΟΤΕΡΟ.ΜΠΕΣ ΝΕΤ ΚΑΙ ΚΟΙΤΑ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ YACHT CHARTERING ΕΧΕΙ ΚΑΜΠΟΣΕΣ...ΣΟΥ ΕΥΧΟΜΑΙ Ο.ΤΙ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΟ ΣΤΗ ΖΩΗ ΣΟΥ ,ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΘΥΜΑΣΑΙ "ΑΠ'ΟΛΟΝΩΝ ΤΗ ΓΝΩΜΗ ΝΑ ΞΕΦΕΥΓΕΙΣ,ΑΠΟ ΤΗ ΔΙΚΗ ΣΟΥ ΠΟΤΕ"...

----------


## konstantinosmarou

ευχαριστω παρα πολυ για τισ σημαντικες πληροφοριες γιαννη!!!ειναι πολυ σημαντικες για εμενα που δεν εω καμια ιδεα!εχεισ δικιο με το βυσμα!!!πριν μερικα χρονια ειχα μιλησει με ενα μηχανικο και μου ειχε πει πωσ ειναι καλυτερα να ψαξω ναυτιλιακες εταιριες με κρουαζιεροπλοια απο το εξωτερικο...γιατι εδω...σ' ευχαριστω και παλι και σου ευχομαι καλη επιτυχια!!!!!!!!!

----------


## PALERMO

ΟΧΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΑΥΤΟ ΕΔΩ ΑΝ ΘΕΣ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΣΥΝΕΧΙΣΕΙΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΥΣΚΟΛΟ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗΝ ΕΠΟΧΗ ΕΙΔΙΚΑ ΡΕ ΑΓΟΡΙ...ΣΟΥ ΛΕΩ 1 ΧΡΟΝΟ ΠΑΚΕΤΟ Κ ΟΤΑΝ ΒΡΗΚΑ ΚΟΛΛΗΣΑΜΕ ΣΕ ΓΡΑΦΕΙΟΚΡΑΤΙΚΑ...ΕΚΤΟΣ ΑΥΤΟΥ ΑΝ ΘΕΛΕΙΣ ΤΗ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΑ ΤΙ ΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΠΩ....ΕΓΩ ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΜΕ ΠΕΡΝΕΙ ΘΑ ΠΑΩ ΑΕΝ ΠΡΩΤΑ Ο ΘΕΟΣ ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΘΕΛΩ ΠΟΛΥ ΝΑ ΜΠΑΡΚΑΡΩ ΚΑΙ ΔΕ ΜΠΟΡΩ,ΟΣΟ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΣΩΜΑΤΕΙΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΠΙΟ ΑΝΟΡΓΑΝΩΤΑ ΤΗΣ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΥ ΧΩΡΟΥ,ΘΑ ΣΟΥ ΛΕΓΑ ΑΝ ΘΕΣ Ν ΑΓΙΝΕΙΣ ΧΥΤΡΟΚΑΘΑΡΙΣΤΗΣ ΑΚΤΟΠΛΟΙΑ ΘΑ ΣΕ ΠΑΡΟΥΝ ΑΛΛΑ ΟΙ ΩΡΕΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΒΑΡΒΑΡΕΣ ΜΙΛΑΜΕ 16-18+ ΚΑΘΕ ΜΕΡΑ,ΟΧΙ ΟΠΩΣ ΣΤΑ ΚΕΤΕΡΙΝΓΚ ΠΟΥ ΤΑΝ 2ΜΕΡΑ ΚΤΛ... ΚΟΤΕΡΑ ΕΚΕΙ ΠΑΙΖΕΙ ΜΑΡΟΥΛΙ

----------


## konstantinosmarou

ευχαριστω παρα πολυ για το ενδιαφερον και τις απαντησεις!!!διαβασα και σε αλλα θεματα για τις διαφορες ειδικοτητες αλλα ειναι ολα πολυ δυσκολα!πιστευω πως ειναι λιγοι οι ελληνες που θελουν πραγματικα να μπαρκαρουν οχι για τα λεφτα αλλα επειδη τους τραβα η θαλασσα γιατι να χρειαζεται "δοντι" για να μπεις???δεν το καταλαβαινω για ποιο λογο τα δυσκολευουν ετσι?!και παλι σ'ευχαριστω!!!καλα ταξιδια σου ευχομαι!!!

----------


## PALERMO

ΓΙΑΤΙ ΦΙΛΕ ΜΟΥ ΟΙ ΕΛΛΗΝΕΣ ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΕΣ ΦΤΙΑΞΑΝ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΤΑΧΥΡΡΗΘΜΗ ΣΧΟΛΗ ΜΑΓΕΙΡΩΝ ΣΤΗ ΜΑΝΙΛΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΠΟΥ ΑΛΛΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΠΕΡΝΑΝΕ ΣΕ 7-10 ΜΕΡΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΓΙΝΟΝΤΑΙ ΜΑΓΕΙΡΟΙ.ΕΜΕΙΣ ΠΑΛΙ ΜΕ ΤΟΣΕΣ ΣΠΟΥΔΕΣ,ΠΡΟΥΠΗΡΕΣΙΑ ΚΤΛ.ΕΔΩ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΟΥΜΕ 2 ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΛΑΤΖΑ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΑΠΟΔΕΙΞΟΥΜΕ....ΔΥΣΤΥΧΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΣΕ ΑΛΛΑ ΚΑΤΩΤΕΡΑ ΠΛΗΡΩΜΑΤΑ ΤΗ ΒΟΥΛΙΑΞΑΝ ΤΗ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΤΩΡΑ Μ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗ ΚΡΙΣΗ ΘΑ ΠΗΓΑΙΝΕ ΠΟΛΥΣ ΚΟΣΜΑΚΗΣ ΓΙΑ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ.ΕΧΩ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΤΑ ΑΠΙΣΤΕΥΤΑ ΧΙΛΙΟΜΕΤΡΑ ΜΕ ΤΗ ΜΗΧΑΝΗ ΑΔΕΡΦΕ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΧΤΥΠΗΣΩ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΙΣ ΠΙΟ ΜΙΚΡΕΣ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΕΣ ΤΗΝ ΠΟΡΤΑ. ΤΙΠΟΤΑ. ΕΓΩ ΕΙΜΑΙ 24 ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΠΕΡΝΕΙ ΝΑ ΔΗΛΩΣΩ ΚΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΣΧΟΛΗ ΜΗΧΑΝΙΚΩΝ ΟΜΩΣ Ο 40 ΑΡΗΣ ΜΑΓΕΙΡΑΣ ΠΟΥ ΤΟΝ ΠΕΤΑΞΑΝ ΣΤΟ ΔΡΟΜΟ ΤΙ ΘΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ...ΠΑΡΕ ΤΙΣ ΑΠΟΦΑΣΕΙΣ ΣΟΥ ΟΣΟ ΣΚΛΗΡΕΣ ΚΙ ΑΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΑΝ ΣΕ ΠΕΡΝΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΜΕΧΡΙ 26 ΜΠΕΣ ΚΙ ΕΣΥ.ΜΕΤΑ ΕΧΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΩΡΑ ΒΡΕΙ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΣΑΝ ΔΟΚΙΜΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΓΕΝΙΚΑ.Μ ΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΑΠΑΝΤΑΩ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΞΕΡΩ ΟΤΙ ΠΕΡΣΥ ΤΕΤΟΙΑ ΕΠΟΧΗ ΕΓΩ ΡΩΤΑΓΑ ΚΑΙ ΔΕ ΜΟΥ ΛΕΓΕ ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΠΑΛΕΨΑ ΜΟΝΟΣ ΑΛΛΑ ΒΛΕΠΕΙΣ.....ΑΛΛΑ....

----------


## PALERMO

ΚΑΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΑΚΟΜΑ, ΔΕΝ ΝΟΙΑΖΕΙ ΤΟΥΣ ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΕΣ ΑΝ ΑΡΕΣΕΙ ΣΕ ΣΕΝΑ Η' ΕΜΕΝΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΝ ΑΗ' Β ΛΟΓΟ Η ΘΑΛΑΣΣΑ. ΤΟΥΣ ΝΟΙΑΖΕΙ ΑΝ ΕΣΥ ΠΑΡΕΙΣ ΤΟ ΕΞΑΜΗΝΟ 15.000 ΧΙΛΙΑΡΙΚΑ ΚΑΙ Ο ΦΙΛΙΠΠΙΝΕΖΟΣ Η ΜΑΙΜΟΥ ΠΑΡΕΙ 4.000-5.000 ΤΟ ΕΞΑΜΗΝΟ. ΔΥΣΤΥΧΩΣ ΠΑΝΕ ΟΙ ΡΟΜΑΝΤΙΚΕΣ ΕΠΟΧΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΟΙ ΡΟΜΑΝΤΙΚΟΙ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΙ ΚΑΙ ΠΡΟΚΑΛΩ ΔΗΜΟΣΙΩΣ ΟΠΟΙΟΝ ΘΕΛΕΙ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΕΙ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΤΣΙ ΟΠΩΣ ΤΑ ΛΕΩ...

----------


## konstantinosmarou

δυστυχως ειμαι 29 και δεν εχω πολλα περιθωρια...πρεπει να αποφασισω τωρα οτι ειναι να κανω και επειδη βλεπω πως εδω στην ελλαδα δεν παμε μπροστα σκεφτομαι να μπαρκαρω η να φυγω στο εξωτερικο για ενα καλυτερο μελλον.δεν εχω προβλημα με την δουλεια ουτε και με τις ωρες εργασιας.οτι δουλευω θελω να το πληρωνομαι και να εκτιμουν την δουλεια που κανω.εδω δεν υπαρχει ιχνος...ευχαριστω και παλι για το ενδιαφερον και τον προσανατολισμο και οπως θα ειδες μονο εσυ απαντησες!!!ευχαριστω!!!καλημερα!

----------


## mastrokostas

Παιδιά τα πράγματα είναι δύσκολα για τα κατώτερα πληρώματα !Αυτό δεν είναι ένα φαινόμενο που τώρα ξαφνικά δημιουργήθηκε !Και οι ναύτες και οι λαδάδες και οι καμαρότοι ,έχουν εδώ και πολλά χρόνια πρόβλημα .Για τον μάγειρα ειδικά ,όλοι όσοι ταξιδεύουν θέλουν να έχουν μάγειρα Έλληνα .Αλλα οι εταιριες αλλα θελουν !
Φίλε μου αν ο σκοπό σου είναι να κάνεις μερικά μπάρκα για να βγάλεις κάποια λεφτά και να αράξεις στην στεριά ,ξέχνα το .Αλλά αν θέλεις να κάνεις καριέρα στην θάλασσα ,ο μόνος δρόμος είναι τα κρουαζιερόπλοια .Μην ψάχνεις Ελλάδα όμως ,αλλά Miami .Ψάξε στο internet για εργασία σε κρουαζιερόπλοιο σαν μάγειρας .Δες τι δίνουν και ποιες είναι οι προοπτικές για το μέλλον . Όλοι από κάπου ξεκινούν .Θα γνωριστείς , Θα κάνεις τις γνωριμίες σου και αν έχεις όρεξη για δουλειά θα προχωρήσεις .Ο στόχος σου πρέπει να είναι μακροπρόθεσμος και για την κορυφή .Σεφ !
Αυτή είναι η άποψη μου !

----------


## PALERMO

ΝΑΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΕΤΣΙ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΑΛΛΑ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΕΙΣ ΚΑΤΩΤΕΡΩΝ ΠΛΗΡΩΜΑΤΩΝ ΠΟΥ ΔΟΥΛΕΥΟΥΝ ΠΟΝΤΟΠΟΡΑ,ΜΗΝ ΑΜΦΙΣΒΗΤΕΙΤΕ ΠΟΤΕ ΤΗΝ ΥΠΕΡΤΑΤΗ ΔΥΝΑΜΗ ΠΟΥ ΛΕΓΕΤΑΙ ΒΥΣΜΑ!!! ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΤΟ ΠΑΙΔΙ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΠΑΙΡΝΕΙ ΗΛΙΚΙΑΚΑ ΟΠΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΑΛΛΟΙ ΜΑΓΕΙΡΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΤΟΥΣ ΣΟΥΤΑΡΑΝΕ ΣΤΑ40 ΚΑΙ ΣΤΑ 50 ΑΚΟΜΑ ΠΙΟ ΑΣΧΗΜΑ.ΑΥΤΟΙ ΤΙ ΘΑ ΚΑΝΟΥΝΕ??? ΑΝ ΘΕΣ ΝΑ ΜΠΕΙΣ ΠΟΝΤΟΠΟΡΟ ΤΩΡΑ ΠΙΑ ΠΛΟΙΑΡΧΟΣ Η' ΜΗΧΑΝΙΚΟΣ. ΕΓΩ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΚΑΙ 24 ΔΕΝ ΜΕ ΝΟΙΑΖΕΙ.Ο 40ΑΡΗΣ ΤΙ ΘΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΚΩΛΟΚΡΑΤΟΣ?ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΓΙΝΕΙ ΕΞΕΓΕΡΣΗ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΚΑΤΩΤΕΡΑ ΠΛΗΡΩΜΑΤΑ ΜΗ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΕΤΕ ΚΑΤΙ...ΚΑΙ ΟΧΙ ΒΛΑΚΕΙΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΠΑΡΑΣΥΡΟΥΝ ΤΟ ΚΟΣΜΟ ΚΤΛ. ΑΛΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΒΛΕΠΩ ΔΥΣΤΥΧΩΣ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗ ΧΩΡΑ...ΕΓΩ ΛΥΠΑΜΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΝ ΣΥΝΑΔΕΛΦΟ ΠΟΥ ΤΡΑΒΑΕΙ ΟΤΙ ΤΡΑΒΗΞΑ ΚΙ ΕΓΩ.... ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΩ ΤΗΝ ΩΡΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΗ ΠΡΟΚΥΡΗΞΗ ΠΛΕΟΝ. ΝΑ ΣΤΕ ΟΛΟΙ ΚΑΛΑ

----------


## konstantinosmarou

καλημερα!ευχαριστς και για το δικο σου ενδιαφερον και τισ χρησιμες πληροφοριες!η αληθεια ειναι πως δεν θελω να ταξιδεψω μονο δυο με τρεισ φορες αλλα οπως ειπες να κανω καριερα!το γνωριζω πως ολοι απο καπου ξεκιναμε..και εγω απο το μηδεν ξεκιναω αλλα επιθυμω ενα καλυτερο μελλον...επιθυμω να ειμαι στις θαλασσες και να δουλευω απο το πρωι μεχρι το βραδυ αλλα να εκτιμουν την δουλεια μου και να ανταμοιβομαι...οχι να με κοροιδευουν και να δουλευω για την "καριερα της μητερας μου"...ειμαι νεος ακομη αλα και σε μια ηλικια των 29 ετων που πρεπει να παρω σοβαρα το μελλον μου και το τι θα κανω!προταιρεοτητα μου ειναι ο επαγγελματικος μου προσανατολισμος και οχι η γκομενα στο διπλανο τραπεζι η οτιδηποτε αλλο μπορει να επιθυμει ενας νεος στην ηλικια μου!!!σεβομαι την αποψη σου και συμφωνω μαζι σου στοχος μου ειναι η καριερα...αλλα οπως λεει και ο φιλος-συναδελφος-συνοιδηπορος γιαννης χωρις την υπερτατη δυναμη το βυσμα δεν πας μπροστα...και οπως παει το καρατος σημερα η δικη μου γενια θα περασει παρα πολυ δυσκολες στιγμες...σπουδασα ολα τα υπολοιπα χρονια..εχω δυο πτυχια..και το ονειρο μου ειναι να δουλεψω σε ενα κρουαζιεροπλοιο ζαχαροπλαστης-αρτοποιος και δυσκολευομαι να μπω επειδη δεν εχω κοννε!!!οταν τους ελεγα στην σχολη (στους καθηγητες) αλλα και στους συμφοιτητες οτι ενδιαφερομαι να μπω σε καραβι να δουλεψω με κοιτουσαν με μισο ματι...και μου απαντουσαν "μα καλα την παλευεις?θα κανεις εξι και οκτω μηνες να γα.....ς?!!!"τι αλλο να πω...?...σεβομαι τις απαντησεις σας, την επιθυμια σας να με βοηθησετε αλλα και τις χρησιμες πληροφοριες που μου δινετε και σας ευχαριστω για ολα!!!!

----------


## Eng

Αγαπητε Κωστα,
διαβασα σημερα το πρωι ολα οσα γραφεις σε αυτο το θεμα. Ειχα αποφασισει τι θα σου γραψω αλλα με προλαβε ο Mastrokostas. Θα σου φερω ενα παραδειγμα, καποτε καποιοι ζητησαν να αγορασουν ενα καραβακι 5000 (Ελληνες), οταν εφτασε η ωρα να φτειαξουν πληρωμα ξερεις πως ηταν η συνθεση? Καπετανιος - Υπο/ρχος - Ανθ/ρχος - Ναυτης/μαγειρας - Ναυτης/εφαρμοστης, Ναυτης/λοστρομος. 1ος - 2ος - 3ος - λαδας/4ος - λαδας/καθαριστης/εφαρμοστης.
Οπως λοιπον βλεπεις η ταση που υπάρχει ειναι η συμπτηξη των ειδικοτήτων ή αυτο που λεει ο πατερας μου, παρτόλους (αυτοι που τα κανουν ολα). 
Οποτε δες τι χρειαζεται για να φυγεις εξω. Οχι στην Ελλαδα. Να πας σε κρουαζιεροπλοια εκει στο Μαιαμι που ειναι και homeport τεραστιων εταιριων. Εκει περνουν μαγειρες αλλα..απαιτουν προσόντα. 
Ειμαστε ακριβως στην ιδια ηλικια και σε καταλαβαινω οσο δεν φανταζεσαι, γιατι και γω εχω αυτη την εννοια της..."περασμενης" ηλικιας. Ομως δεν περασε ακομα.. Εχε το υποψη σου αυτο και παρε γρηγορα αποφαση. Αν ακολουθησεις μαγειρας στη θαλασσα πρεπει να φυγεις απο εδω, αν ομως θελεις να μεινεις στη στερια προχωρα εδω. 
In any case, να εχεις ενα στοχο και να βαλεις κατοπιν τα waypoints για να τον πετυχεις.
Σου ευχομαι να κανεις την επιλογη που σου λεει η καρδια σου και να βαλεις ολο σου τον εαυτο σου εκει.

PS: Δες και τη αγορα της Κυπρου. Παιζουν αρκετες ευκαιριες!

----------


## konstantinosmarou

καλημερα!ευχαριστω παρα πολυ για το ενδιαφερον και τις απαντησεις!!!!!!

----------


## popay

γεια χαρα σε ολη την ναυτικη οικογενεια.θα ηθελα σαν νεος ναυτικος καποιες πληροφορειες για την ειδικοτητα του μαγειρα μεσα σε ενα πλοιο.τι πρεπει να προσεχει κ τι να κανει για να μην εχει προβλημα με κανεναν :Confused:

----------


## PALERMO

ΦΙΛΕ ΜΟΥ ΔΙΑΒΑΣΕ ΤΗΝ 1-6Η ΣΕΛΙΔΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΡΩΤΑ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ,ΔΗΛΑΔΗ ΔΙΑΒΑΣΕΣ ΟΣΑ ΓΡΑΦΟΥΜΕ?ΕΣΥ ΕΚΕΙ ΣΤΟ ΚΟΣΜΟ ΣΟΥ ΝΑ ΡΩΤΑΣ ΤΙ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΣΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ,ΒΡΕΣ ΠΡΩΤΑ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ ΣΑΝ ΜΑΓΕΙΡΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΜΑΘΑΙΝΕΙΣ ΤΙ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΣΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ...ΣΥΝΑΔΕΛΦΟΣ ΣΟΥ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΒΡΗΚΑ ΟΥΤΕ ΜΙΑ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑ ΜΕ ΠΟΝΤΟΠΟΡΑ ΠΟΥ ΛΕΤΕ ΚΤΛ. 1 ΧΡΟΝΟ ΤΩΡΑ.ΒΡΕΣ ΕΣΥ ΚΑΙ ΡΩΤΑ ΤΟ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ.

----------


## popay

> ΦΙΛΕ ΜΟΥ ΔΙΑΒΑΣΕ ΤΗΝ 1-6Η ΣΕΛΙΔΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΡΩΤΑ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ,ΔΗΛΑΔΗ ΔΙΑΒΑΣΕΣ ΟΣΑ ΓΡΑΦΟΥΜΕ?ΕΣΥ ΕΚΕΙ ΣΤΟ ΚΟΣΜΟ ΣΟΥ ΝΑ ΡΩΤΑΣ ΤΙ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΣΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ,ΒΡΕΣ ΠΡΩΤΑ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ ΣΑΝ ΜΑΓΕΙΡΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΜΑΘΑΙΝΕΙΣ ΤΙ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΣΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ...ΣΥΝΑΔΕΛΦΟΣ ΣΟΥ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΒΡΗΚΑ ΟΥΤΕ ΜΙΑ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑ ΜΕ ΠΟΝΤΟΠΟΡΑ ΠΟΥ ΛΕΤΕ ΚΤΛ. 1 ΧΡΟΝΟ ΤΩΡΑ.ΒΡΕΣ ΕΣΥ ΚΑΙ ΡΩΤΑ ΤΟ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ.


epeidh vrhka gi ayto rotaw

----------


## PALERMO

sto perimene synadelfe apo mia poly kali etaireia kai ego omws sto perimene......tora vgazo to diavathrio mou na mou vgaloun visa na mai stand by

----------


## popay

EINAI MIA ARXH MHN APOGOHTEVESE! EGW PAW GIA VISA THN DEYTERA K THN TRITH SEMINAREIO STHN ETAIREIA!PREPEI NA ARXISW NA TA MAZEVW SIGA SIGA!

----------


## PALERMO

ΕΛΑ ΑΔΕΡΦΕ ΠΟΤΕ ΦΕΥΓΕΙΣ?ΒΡΗΚΑ ΤΕΛΙΚΑ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΕΞΩ ΣΕ TANKER ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΣΟΥ ΛΕΓΑ...ΠΑΡΑΜΑΓΕΙΡΑΣ,ΚΑΛΟΚΑΙΡΙ ΦΕΥΓΕΙΣ ΚΑΛΕΣ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΕΣ ΕΥΧΟΜΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΛΕΣ ΑΝΤΟΧΕΣ...

----------


## popay

αρχες του μηνα φευγω αδερφε σε γκαζαδικο.να εισαι καλα κ θα τα ξανα πουμε.καλες θαλασσες!!!

----------


## konstantinosmarou

> εχεις σπουδασει σε καμια σχολη η ξερεις καμια τεχνη πχ μαγειρικη η κατι τετοιο για να σε βοηθησουμε δηλαδη να σου πουμε  τι ειδικοτητα μπορεις να μπεις..




καλημερα και απο εμενα!!!
ενδιαφερομαι και εγω να μπω σε καποιο κρουαζιεροπλοιο.
εχω σπουδασει την τεχνη της ζαχαρολαστικης-αρτοποιιας.
εχς κανει την πρακτικη μου επανω στην ζαχαροπλαστικη και εχω δουλεψει σε γαλλικο αρτοζαχαροπλαστειο στο τομεα της αρτοποιιας.
απαιτειται να κανω τις ιδιες κινησεις?να βγαλω ναυτικο φυλλαδιο?
και κατι αλλο σε περιπτωση που βρεθει καποιο κρουαζιεροπλοιο ελληνικο μπορω να μπω απο εδω ελλαδα η πρεπει να τρεχω μαιαμι κ.ο.κ.
δυσκολα παιρνουν ελληνες?
σας ευχαριστω παρα πολυ!

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Χρειάζεται ναυτικό φυλλάδιο για να γράφεις την υπ[ηρεσία αν είναι να μπαρκάρεις σε πλοίο που έχει ΝΑΤ. Σίγουρα το Miami είναι μεγάλο λιμάνι κρουαζιέρας και το πιθανότερο είναι να ξεκινάς από εκεί. 

Βγάλε φυλλάδιο και κατέβα στον Πειραιά για αρχή να δώσεις βιογραφικά. Και μετά μπες και στο ίντερνετ και δες στο εξεωτρικό αν υπάρχουν αγγελίες (συνήθως υπάρχουν).

----------


## konstantinosmarou

> Χρειάζεται ναυτικό φυλλάδιο για να γράφεις την υπ[ηρεσία αν είναι να μπαρκάρεις σε πλοίο που έχει ΝΑΤ. Σίγουρα το Miami είναι μεγάλο λιμάνι κρουαζιέρας και το πιθανότερο είναι να ξεκινάς από εκεί. 
> 
> Βγάλε φυλλάδιο και κατέβα στον Πειραιά για αρχή να δώσεις βιογραφικά. Και μετά μπες και στο ίντερνετ και δες στο εξεωτρικό αν υπάρχουν αγγελίες (συνήθως υπάρχουν).



ευχαριστω παρα πολυ για την απαντηση!!!

----------


## PALERMO

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen: popay mpaineis katholou internet?de nomizo e?ti kaneis re aderfe???xathikame???eixa ena troxaio atyxhma kai apo septemvrio tha fygo mallon perimeno ayth th paraskeyi pao sthn etaireia...pos einai i fasi?monaxiki e?axaxa .... synadelfe se katalavaino...steile otan to deis kana programma na mou peis ti ftiaxnete kouzina! na sai kala kales thalasses

----------


## konstantinosmaru

Καλησπερα!

Βρηκα αυτη την αγγελια σε ψαξιμο στο ιντερνετ.Το παραθετω για ενδιαφερομενους.

http://kontoships.com/#!douleies-se-krouazieroploia/

----------

